# Spaghetti Donuts, Anyone Else Think These Are Gross?



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2017)

Just the idea of these grosses me out, don't even like looking at them.  How about your?


----------



## Lon (Apr 7, 2017)

I would like to try one.


----------



## Victor Meldrew (Apr 7, 2017)

Oh wow!!!

They look awesome!!!

Wonder if they have some nice hunks of ground beef or Italian sausage in them.

I want one!!!


----------



## hauntedtexan (Apr 7, 2017)

*Closest to Spaghetti Donuts I will get*

Sorry Breezy, this is as close to something that looks like that I will get.....:bananalama:
 The sweet sugary wonderful funnel cake.....


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 7, 2017)

They look like they may be very dry and I hate dried out spaghetti. I don't even like it leftover and I'm big on leftovers.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 7, 2017)

I'm like you Ruth, I don't like left over spaghetti at all, and those donuts remind me of canned Franco American, something I never liked either.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 7, 2017)

Not bad if you like to eat while  doing a walkabout.  I'd like to try one.


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 7, 2017)

Yuck


----------



## Kadee (Apr 7, 2017)

mg1:OMG what are they going  to,think of next ...YUCK ...I can just imagine how many calories are in them


----------



## Whisper (Apr 8, 2017)

Eww...that doesn't look appetizing to me. I like spaghetti but that's taking it to a different level.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 8, 2017)

I think they look kinda gross.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 8, 2017)

I would give them a try, I'm thinking of a mac & cheese with broccoli donut.


----------



## IKE (Apr 8, 2017)

I'll pass but I wonder if they are meant to be served with wine or dunked into a cup of coffee ?


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 8, 2017)

I like spaghetti, I would try one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 10, 2017)

I will try many things so I'd take a bite.


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 26, 2020)

Um I don't know. I love spaghetti. I might be willing to try it. LOL


----------



## JaniceM (Jul 27, 2020)

I like spaghetti and doughnuts..  but would not want them combined!!


----------



## jujube (Jul 27, 2020)

I'm not running screaming, but that wouldn't be #1 (or #2 or #972) on my wish list.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd try one.


----------



## Judycat (Jul 27, 2020)

Not for me thanks.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 27, 2020)

They remind me of a spaghetti casserole my mom made with bacon, onion, tomato sauce and cheddar cheese. Damn, it was good.
https://www.poppasta.com


----------



## Treacle (Jul 27, 2020)

Like spaghetti the traditional way ☺


----------



## MarciKS (Jul 27, 2020)

Hmmmm.....imagine spaghetti flavored bread sticks....


----------

